# Certificate of compliance



## shopgirl (17 Apr 2012)

Not sure if this is the proper place to post.  I am selling a house, a conservatory was built on to it, the estate agent says I'll need to have a certificate of compliance & said a solicitor will issue that but a friend who works with an architect says that an architect is the person to issue it.  Anyone know which is correct.  Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (18 Apr 2012)

A certificate of compliance with what - planning law or building regulations ?


----------



## aoc (18 Apr 2012)

did you get planning for the conservatory? or what size is it, it could be exempt from planning?


----------



## mf1 (18 Apr 2012)

The conservatory is either exempt from Planning Permission or required Planning Permission. In any event, the position must be clarified by the Vendor for the Purchaser.    Either way, if built since early 1990's it must comply with Building Regulations. All of this should have been dealt with  by OP when the conservatory was being constructed. 

The only people who can certify compliance are Building Professionals e.g. Architect/Engineer. 

A Purchaser would expect to see: 
1. Planning Permission (unless it is an exempt development) 
2. Engineer/Architect's Opinion on compliance with Planning Permission or confirmation that it is an exempt development. 
3. Engineer/Architect's Opinion on compliance with Building Regulations. 

OP should talk to her solicitor to confirm this and then consult her Building Professional. 

mf


----------



## wonko (25 Nov 2014)

Hi shopgirl - did you get an answer with this?  I have a house with an extension which through naivity has no cert of compliance.  Really worried I will not be able to sell the house due to what should be a selling point!


----------

